# Large marijuana grow house busted (with video)



## FruityBud (Nov 28, 2007)

Anonymous tipsters pointed authorities to a large marijuana grow house in unincorporated Orange County, Orlando police said.

City officers worked with the Metropolitan Bureau of Investigation to arrest a man they said was growing tens of thousands of dollars in marijuana in two rented buildings on Hidden Trail Road in south Orange County, MBI Lt. Carl Metzger said.

Orlando police charged Pedro Ernesto Tomas, 37, with trafficking and growing marijuana, both felonies.

Authorities said they found at least 30 small plants in a shed and about 15 large plants in an abandoned home on the property. An estimated 100 pounds of marijuana had been harvested and was drying, Metzger said.

Tomas was booked into the Orange County Jail.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...128007,0,3522989.story?coll=orl_sports_xpromo


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 28, 2007)

ahh, that $UCKS
 poor guy.
  who just points that out? DAM THEM TO HELL!!!


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Nov 28, 2007)

Jealously.....lol

If people would just not worry about other people....

And if people would keep quite...everyhting would be ok...

One heck of a setup though....lol


----------

